# Truly Rare 1934 Colson Mickey Mouse Tricycle



## ridingtoy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-Co...423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb92755b7

Interesting that this one has a red finish. Every one I've previously seen was green...even my Hallmark KCC model. No doubt the reserve price is somewhere in the four digit range.

Dave


----------



## Talewinds

Reserve is listed at $400...


----------



## ridingtoy

Talewinds said:


> Reserve is listed at $400...




DUH...that settles it...I really need to get my way overdue eye examination.

It will be interesting to see where this auction ends. I don't have a deep enough pocket to try jumping in, much as I'd love owning a genuine Mickey.

Dave


----------



## Oldbikes

I love the green ones, but have to admit, I have never seen another red one!  Pretty cool...


----------



## old hotrod

Don't usually care about kiddie toys or understand the whole Disneyana hype....yet I would love to have this tricycle...how very, very cool...dang thing is like a rolling, moving animation cel...


----------



## OldRider

Heres a few pics of the green one Dave was talking about. This one sold last year in a private auction, can't recall the closing bid but it was quite hefty. I notice the head badges are different and the one on ebay is missing the license plate that goes behind the seat.


----------



## Oldbikes

^ I too saw that one last year and I think it is the only one I've ever seen that still had the license plate, quite rare...


----------



## ridingtoy

I've noticed the Mickeys had two different Colson head badge styles. They also had two different seat styles. I bought a trike photo off ebay that was from a Mickey tricycle store display back then. The seats on the ones in the display looked a little more streamlined. On this Colson page you can see the other style seat shown in one of the pics- http://www.tricyclefetish.com/colson.php

From all I've read about them, they were apparently only made for one year - 1934 - despite the slight differences. Anyone have any other info on the manufacturing time period of this model that might contradict the "only made in 1934" understanding I have?

Dave


----------



## OldRider

Still sitting at 400 dollars with two days left........there better be a  flurry of bids coming in or someone is gonna get a helluva deal.


----------



## ridingtoy

No doubt there's at least one snipe bidder waiting in the wings to pounce on it at the last few seconds. No telling how high the high bidder has placed his/her bid. I sent the listing link to the tricyclefetish site owner. Thought he might be interested to see a red Mickey since all his site photos are of the green model.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy

Went from $610 to $985 and change in the last 10 seconds! Probably would have gone higher if the seller was willing to ship. The tricyclefetish site owner emailed me back. He has never seen a red Mickey before either, and thought it was pretty interesting to come across one. I saved a few photos of it for future reference.

Dave


----------



## OldRider

I honestly thought it would crack the thousand dollar mark. That green one I posted.........I've been trying to remember what the final bid was, it seems to me it was around 2000 bucks. I think it was a good deal with it being a rarer color then green.


----------

